# Simple IPhone hookup



## Yellowstang6r (Mar 1, 2020)

2007 GLI, new owner. I has the stock 6 disc satellite radio head unit (6th one pictured on enfigcarstereo list)and 1st gen iPod/Iphone cable in the glove compartment. My current phone however is an iPhone 6s and requires the lightning charger tip.

I tried reading through the forums and searched. I’m a noob and there are way too many abbreiviations and options to try and understand. All I want is the ability to play music (pandora, Apple Music, Spotify) from my phone in the car and charge it. As simple and cheap as possible. I don’t want a fancy head unit or spend a bunch as this is just a cheap temporary DD. I assumed getting another cable would be plug and play, however while searching that didn’t seem to be the case. There were a lot of other devices that were recommended

Any help is appreciated


----------



## riowilliam98 (May 4, 2020)

*Contact CC*

Did you tried to get in touch with CC?


----------

